

A Neural Network in 11 Lines of Python - bpolania
https://iamtrask.github.io/2015/07/12/basic-python-network/?utm_campaign=Data%2BElixir&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Data_Elixir_44

======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9886555](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9886555)

